

Ask HN: Business Email - bradescott

What is a good, reasonably priced service for business email?
======
Irana
GoDaddy partnered with Microsoft to provide business class Office 365 email
for our customers. Let me know if you have any questions about it.

------
unclebucknasty
Rackspace:

[http://www.rackspace.com/email-
hosting/webmail](http://www.rackspace.com/email-hosting/webmail)

I'm betting you can find cheaper, as Rackspace is generally not known as the
cheapest anything. But, it's certainly reasonable, comes with good support and
good tools for easy configuration/management, especially if you're looking for
hosted Exchange. It's also easy to set up a combination of Exchange mailboxes
with standard POP/SMTP boxes on the same domain, as well as aliases,
forwarding, auto-replies, etc.

Basically, it just works.

~~~
bradescott
Yes, Rackspace seems a bit pricey. I have used GoDaddy and Google in the past,
both with great results. Recently, they have both raised their rates (still
cheaper than Rackspace), but I wanted to check out other solutions.

